# video: LA 1994 200k training ride



## eddy_mxl (Aug 21, 2004)

200k training ride by LA ca. 1994 on Merckx Motorola gear. In Dutch but with enough English.

http://nos.nl/video/125261-armstrong-reportage-1994.html


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

one of the best videos i've seen in awhile. Bauer was/is one of my cycling heros. I hold him up there with Sean Kelly.

I met him and rode with him back in my junior racing days (during a training ride before the old dupont race in Wilmington DE), just an all around nice guy. He gave us some great racing/training tips that day.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Great video, thanks for sharing it with us! :thumbsup: 

I love the quote at 8:11: "I don't watch running."


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*nice video!*



HigherGround said:


> Great video, thanks for sharing it with us! :thumbsup:
> 
> I love the quote at 8:11: "I don't watch running."


I sure hope the lady knows who Lance Amstrong is now


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you. Really great, I can't wait to visit my folks in Austin in February.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

That was cool. I could tell by the lugs that Lance was riding the Corsa rather than the Lightspeed as in the 93 Wordls and during the Triple Crown.


----------

